# Casual RPer, looking for people to occasionally have fun with (SFW/NSWF)



## Morukami (Nov 2, 2018)

Basically, I'm not always up to RP. But there are times I want to do it, whether it be SFW or NSFW.

My discord is Morukami#0493, and I won't be on there much because it is kind of my FA Discord...so most likely my kink Discord, and I wanna keep that on the downlow. I will answer when I get on and up for RPing though 

I'm down for many scenarios with SFW, it just depends on my mood. I'll here suggestions and go from there. Preferably I'll do fantasy or romance, but if I like the suggestion I will go for it


ANYONE NOT INTO NSFW PROBABLY SHOULD NOT READ DOWN

As for NSFW, I am very much a sub so if you are someone who likes to play domination, I'm your boy
What I'm okay with
- MxM and MxF (I wouldn't know how to do FxF unfortunately, and I'm not gonna try and act like I would know how)
- Hypnosis
- Suits (Latex/Plush/Diapercritter)
- Transformation
- Sissification/M to F
- Mind Control/Mind Manipulation (basically either quickly or slowly turning me into something else, and this ties into everything above)

What I'm alright with
- Slave (I honestly don't mind the collars or bindings or whatever, sometimes the language used can throw me off)

What is off limits for me
- Vore
- Inflation
- Micro/Macro
- Piss/Scat (I don't mind the diapers part, but it's more that it plays into humiliation, mind changing and all that other stuff. I'm alright with the pissing part, as long as its not focused on that)
- Gore
- Pregnancy/Birth/Egg Laying

If you have any more questions, I can answer them if you're up for roleplaying. Once again, message me at Morukami#0493 on Discord and I'll get back to you whenever I can.

Hope to have fun with anyone who's up for it!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 3, 2018)

Whoa, this is genuinely the first time I've ever met someone with the same preferences as me

Although I don't like diapers. That's too much into scat territory. I also find babies and children very not-sexy and totally off limits, even if it's an adult dressed as a child.


----------



## Morukami (Nov 3, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Whoa, this is genuinely the first time I've ever met someone with the same preferences as me
> 
> Although I don't like diapers. That's too much into scat territory. I also find babies and children very not-sexy and totally off limits, even if it's an adult dressed as a child.



Totally fair. Again yeah I'm not super into that either
But feel free to send me a Discord message, or if there's a different place you'd wanna message, I'm up for it


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh me


----------



## Omegatrash (Nov 3, 2018)

I’m interested.


----------

